# holy fucken estro!



## 49ER (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok so I just got my blood work everything is good test is off the charts but my estro is 857! My ai is obviously bunk. Its weird because I dont have any gyno symptoms my sex drive is fucken awsome but I definitely need to take care of this now. I have old mp arim im gonna start and look for some aromasin from a legit source.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 1, 2013)

Fuck research labs man. They sell bunk shit all the time. I wonder if my Prami is legit i dont even know how to verify that.


----------



## 49ER (Jul 1, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Fuck research labs man. They sell bunk shit all the time. I wonder if my Prami is legit i dont even know how to verify that.



I agree fucken sucks not knowing what u got. My caber is pharma I need a good hook up for ai


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 1, 2013)

Bro could that be right? I went back to check my lab work that I had posted last summer on just test My Estro was 19.1 ?? I have always rolled with GWP I can speak for there stane I ran 12.5mg eod my first cycle and now that I have a great read on my body I use it as needed pretty much eod but I can feel it spike. I get itchy nips then if I let it go unchecked another day or so my back starts to break out. I dose AI problems gone next day GWP gtg in my op


----------



## 49ER (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## 49ER (Jul 1, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Bro could that be right? I went back to check my lab work that I had posted last summer on just test My Estro was 19.1 ?? I have always rolled with GWP I can speak for there stane I ran 12.5mg eod my first cycle and now that I have a great read on my body I use it as needed pretty much eod but I can feel it spike. I get itchy nips then if I let it go unchecked another day or so my back starts to break out. I dose AI problems gone next day GWP gtg in my op



Unfortunately yes its right ill check out gwp thx


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 1, 2013)

wow no shit


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 1, 2013)

Damn bro......are you crying constantly and reading 50 shades of grey????


----------



## Popeye (Jul 1, 2013)

You must be developing a nice pair of tits,....thats hawt


----------



## 49ER (Jul 2, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Damn bro......are you crying constantly and reading 50 shades of grey????


Ya bro I have


Popeye said:


> You must be developing a nice pair of tits,....thats hawt



Yes there growing nicely gonna go buy my first bra soon


----------



## 49ER (Jul 2, 2013)

Im sure I haven't been running this high long I was on 200mgs test p ew and a week ago I bumped to 100mg to test this new prop I got like I said no sides ive had painful nipps before not thos time


----------



## robot lord (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow! Damn I was worried mine hit 74 this month at >1200 test. Well at least you will have one authentic school girl Halloween costume. You better get that in check before you look like Anna Nicole Smith(pre death)


----------



## Times Roman (Jul 2, 2013)

you are not growing tits yet and bleeding every month, are you?


----------



## JM750 (Jul 2, 2013)

You guys are cruel! LOL


----------



## 49ER (Jul 2, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> you are not growing tits yet and bleeding every month, are you?



Just the titts I think blood is the next step.
Im from Northern Cali too brotha!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey 49er, talk to Nate at the other spot. Dude is a doctor. I've seen his bloods with his e that high and he feels fine. Some people, as crazy it sounds, get no gyno or water retention or any other signs of high e with numbers like that. I think you and Nate both might of been born women and your parents had you surgercally changed at birth, but either way you can handle those numbers.


----------



## 49ER (Jul 2, 2013)

No wonder I cant find a single baby pic of me and my penis is all small and full of scars lol


----------



## 49ER (Jul 2, 2013)

Im not ashamed of my rack ive had chest fat since I was a kid I definitely dont have gyno from the gear. Im definitely bloated cuz my ai was garbage I guarantee 1 year from now I will look awsome


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jul 2, 2013)

I just go by how I feel nowadays..    fuck those numbers.   Although, its probably not healthy to be that high, but a lot of what we do probably ain't all that good for you.   

lookin thick in that photo.


----------



## 49ER (Jul 2, 2013)

samcooke said:


> I just go by how I feel nowadays..    fuck those numbers.   Although, its probably not healthy to be that high, but a lot of what we do probably ain't all that good for you.
> 
> lookin thick in that photo.


For sure its way too high but I am going to bring it down asap now I know why I weigh 280lbs probably holding water like crazy ill fix this im glad I got tested its a good learning experience


----------



## DF (Jul 2, 2013)

I think people would be better off getting their ancillaries from the same place they get their gear.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 2, 2013)

I just finished running 650 mg/ wk Test E and 6.125 mg of stane daily. Had bloods done at week 10, Estro was 28, Test was >1500. My stane source is good, PM me if you want info.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 2, 2013)

holy fuck that the most i ever saw


----------



## JM750 (Jul 2, 2013)

49ER said:


> Im not ashamed of my rack ive had chest fat since I was a kid I definitely dont have gyno from the gear. Im definitely bloated cuz my ai was garbage I guarantee 1 year from now I will look awsome




Who the fuk doodled all over your body!  hehe


----------



## 49ER (Jul 2, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> holy fuck that the most i ever saw



I guess im holding the record according to everyone thats seen lol


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 2, 2013)

Can I touch ur boobs? Defense the highest I ever seen. Breast milk is a good source of protein so u got that going for u.


----------



## 49ER (Jul 2, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> Can I touch ur boobs? Defense the highest I ever seen. Breast milk is a good source of protein so u got that going for u.



You can bro I have another even more potent source of protein for you. It looks kind of like milk too.


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yup ur a niner fan. Lol


----------



## Times Roman (Jul 2, 2013)

49ER said:


> I guess im holding the record according to everyone thats seen lol



there are other sides besides gyno and retaining water....

....excess E can slow down gains too!


----------



## 11Bravo (Jul 2, 2013)

Are you taking hcg? That shit will give you a sky high estro reading.


----------



## 49ER (Jul 2, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> Are you taking hcg? That shit will give you a sky high estro reading.



No hcg bro


----------



## 49ER (Jul 17, 2013)

Update I got agressive for 2 weeks and im glad to see its dropped like crazy I lost like 8lbs of water but honestly I cant feel any difference good to know I dont get gyno that easy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 17, 2013)

now that looks much better!


----------



## DF (Jul 17, 2013)

What did you do to get the estro down?


----------



## 49ER (Jul 17, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> What did you do to get the estro down?



Luckily I had some old mp adex 
2mg adex first 3 days 
1mg adex next 4 days then my aromasin showed up in mail
And I ran 25mg ed up until now a total of 15 or 16 days I dropped it by 800 points


----------

